# My Pippin



## jcottonl02 (May 7, 2011)

I dreaded ever having to come here, and this is too soon.

My wonderful, gorgeous Pippin is gone. My heart is truly broken.

Can't type now. Will post more tomorrow.

I love you my baby and I miss you so much already


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you've lost your Pippin. Never an easy thing, especially when they are so young. Rest in Peace Pippin and binky free, you're loved and missed greatly.:bunnyangel:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 7, 2011)

Binky free Pippin. I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your Pippin.


----------



## Sweetie (May 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your Pippin will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2011)

I am so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## Yield (May 8, 2011)

[align=center]I am so sorry =(

Sending tons of virtual hugs your way <3


----------



## Nela (May 8, 2011)

Oh Jen I am so so very sorry Sending you all my love.

Binky free sweet Pippin.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I have written more in this thread

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65382&forum_id=27

Jen


----------



## Pipp (Jul 24, 2011)

Jen, I thought I responded when you first lost Pippin a few months ago but I don't see my post, so I do want to say how sorry I am. I'm in tears again re-reading your thread. 

I'm also seeing your lovely commemorative tattoo and I think it's awesome to remember him that way. It's literally a work of art. If I could be sure of getting one that well done, I'd bite the pain bullet and get one for Dill.

His loss still hurts but after three years, although its 
better with time. 

So sorry. 


sas :sad:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Sas. I miss him every day still and sometimes I still can't quite believe he's gone. 
I was at work yesterday and someone borrowed my phone which had the background as Pippin and they commented on what a gorgeous bunny he was....and this wasn't even a bunny person and it was a bloke. Made my heart warm.

I am so glad I have this tattoo as well. It's so special. I can't believe I had the guts to do it as I am such a baby and am absolutely terrified of having the third hole done in my ear so much I want to faint, but it's all worth it for Pippin.

Jen


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2011)

ray:


----------

